# DIY Refurb



## E60525d (Jun 1, 2006)

WHats the best way to remove the existing paint on alloys? Is it ok to use very rough sandpaper and how easy/difficult is it to do by hand?


----------



## dirk (Jun 2, 2007)

its gonna be tuff to do by hand you could try a strong paint stripper i done this with my motorcycle wheels ,but not on a car wheel ,or get a price on having them blasted ,hope this helps ,regards dirk


----------



## dinodog (Aug 10, 2007)

E60525d said:


> WHats the best way to remove the existing paint on alloys? Is it ok to use very rough sandpaper and how easy/difficult is it to do by hand?


Try local sand blaster as they may do the job for you approx £10 a wheel or use sander, but it will take along time.
:thumb:


----------



## dhracer (Apr 28, 2006)

Nitromors, and some wire wool. You'll have the paint off in no time :thumb: (took me about 30mins to do 4 like this) make sure that you clean the wheels very thoroughly afterwards though or the new paint can react


----------



## E60525d (Jun 1, 2006)

Thanks, also should i use filler primer because that will fill any minor imperfections?


----------



## dhracer (Apr 28, 2006)

That will make your life easier (won't need to get such a good finish before painting the primer on then).


----------



## E60525d (Jun 1, 2006)

I sprayed a test panel today to see if my technique is good. 

I applied primer and then 1200 wet 'n' dried it. This made the surface very very smooth. I then applied a couple of layers of paint and a couple of lacquer.

The paint finish was 80% good but the final finish is not as smooth as i would have hoped. Do i need to wet and dry in between coats?


----------



## Cloud (Aug 29, 2006)

If it's the laquer that has come out bad then just 1200 wet 'n' dry and take out any imperfections, then polish the marks out. Thats what I did on my alloys and they came out fine.


----------



## E60525d (Jun 1, 2006)

So your saying wet and dry the final product at the end? What polish will remove the marks?


----------



## Cloud (Aug 29, 2006)

I used one of my blackfire compounds on the portercable,

I assume alloys will work in the same way as any bodywork, to get a good finish you over apply the laquer and sand it back until you are happy with the finish. That how I have read it anyway.. so the way i've done it may be wrong! If i am i'd be intrested for someone to guide me in the right direction so I can test the other methods when I come to re-furb mine in a different colour.


----------



## E60525d (Jun 1, 2006)

How many coats of paint and lacquer should i apply?


----------



## 190Evoluzione (Jun 27, 2007)

I'd say absolute minimum three coats of each step.
More preferably.

As for prep, you do not usually need to remove all of the old paint - unless
there has been some corrosion.
If the wheels arent' kerbed or corroded you can just 400-grit them back to a dull finish, then 800/1200-grit 
wet-sand them and start from there with a filler primer.


----------



## Cloud (Aug 29, 2006)

I did 3 coats of paint and 4 coats of laquer.


----------



## E60525d (Jun 1, 2006)

The wheels have been curbed slightly. But im hoping just sand them with 400 grit and then spray a few layers of filler primer. Hopefully the filler in it will fill all the defects.

Also when im wet sanding it at the end, how many passes of 12oogrit do i need to make?


----------



## E60525d (Jun 1, 2006)

If the final surface is not a smooth, shall i not try to polish it first with something like menzerna power gloss or IP? 

Or is there no point and i go straight to wet sanding?


----------



## Cloud (Aug 29, 2006)

There would be no harm in trying Menz IP by hand with the white side of a german applicator pad, Are you using rattle cans to do your wheels or an air gun?

Rattle can paint usually dries softer anyway so you might be better off just doing it by hand with a polish


----------



## E60525d (Jun 1, 2006)

Im going to try cans first. The test panel i did today, i am going to try and polish with PG or IP tonight. Ill let you know how i get on. if the surface goes smooth, no need to wet sand.


One of my friend is away on holiday for quite a few weeks who has got a air gun. Ill see how i get on with the cans, if its bad ill try and borrow his air gun.


----------



## kk1966 (Aug 8, 2007)

dirk said:


> its gonna be tuff to do by hand you could try a strong paint stripper i done this with my motorcycle wheels ,but not on a car wheel ,or get a price on having them blasted ,hope this helps ,regards dirk


Be careful with paint stripper.

First make sure that they are actually painted and not colour powder coated otherwise you will definitely have a tuff time. Depends on which wheels they are.


----------



## E60525d (Jun 1, 2006)

ok, I have wet sanded half the test panel with 1200 grit and then polished out the sanding marks by hand using menz PG. The other half i did not sand just polish with PG.

The half that i sanded and polished has gone super smooth, just the finish i was after. The other half has gone smoother but not as much.

Quite pleased now.


----------



## Cloud (Aug 29, 2006)

E60525d said:


> ok, I have wet sanded half the test panel with 1200 grit and then polished out the sanding marks by hand using menz PG. The other half i did not sand just polish with PG.
> 
> The half that i sanded and polished has gone super smooth, just the finish i was after. The other half has gone smoother but not as much.
> 
> Quite pleased now.


Glad I could help you man , get some pictures up of the wheels when there done!


----------



## E60525d (Jun 1, 2006)

Thanks, im going to try and refurb them next week.


----------

